# Your Results?



## Bazzy (Jan 18, 2009)

Last year, my doctor suggested hypnotherapy so I went to I think 7 or 8 sessions. It never really helped to bring down my pain level. And when I tried to do it to myself when I was trying to go to sleep, it still didn't help out. So I was wondering what other peoples' results have been?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Baz I did the IBS Audioprogram 100. It was on tapes in those days but now it is on CD's or even downloadable (not sure that is a word.. lol).And pain is the very symptom it had the most impact on for me at first. And it was fairly quickly on into the program. It gave me my life back. I had horrendous 10+ scale pain nearly everyday of the month save a couple. And this did and still knocked the stuffing out of it for me like NO other treatment does.. including narcotics.I can't give you the scientific explanation of the how & why it works.. all I know is I'd likely be doomed without it. Chronic.. daily severe pain can color one's whole life. And this program allowed me to release myself from that pain.I have never done in-person hypno so I have no idea about how long that would take to work. But this program.. as it obviously states is 100 days. And you must listen according to a schedule. This system is *IBS and gut specific*. It isn't just for pain.. it is for IBS in total.It's so easy to use.. very convenient... and believe me I doubt you could beat the price. Just think about how much 100 sessions in person would cost! This is a fantastic system done by a man that has a huge heart and deep empathy for us IBS'ers. He is reknowned as an expert in Hypno and specifically in IBS hypno. Here's the website for more info:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkAlso though.. read through this thread to hear about more successes with it. It truly is amazing. Most folks who try it see SOME improvement in their symptoms. I'll tell ya.. bar none.. it was THE best treatment I ever used to help me manage IBS symptoms.Here's the hypno successes thread:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...t=0&start=0Hope this helpsBQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bazzy and welcome~I read your other posts and find you are 14 and have had IBS since you were 4 - my heart goes out to you for having this condition at such a young age... There are so many factors regarding hypnotherapy as BQ so kindly points out - one is that you have had IBS longer than you haven't had it, and so the mind-gut component of the condition is very deeply a part of you - so, if ithe hypno is to help, 7 or 8 sessions probably won't do it - did you listen to your sessions at home on CDs for a period of time after the "live" in-person sessions? If you did and if the sessions were gut-specific, and if you persevered in listening, then perhaps this method is not the way forward for you - but most people do respond. Firstly, as BQ has kindly shared, the sessions need to be a gut-directed or gut-specific protocol, secondly, it is most helpful if the sessions are listened to over the course of time and repeated in a developed pattern for optimal effect. The developer of the program has worked with teens your age and younger, some have missed over 2 years of school, and he was able to get back on track and greatly reduce and even eliminate IBS symptoms of pain, etc. I would say if the previous hypnotherapy did not have these elements, then you may want to look into the IBS Audio Program - otherwise, if you have CDs of the in-person sessions and they were a gut-directed protocol, give them another chance. Were the 7 or 8 sessions all different, and did they use visualization and guided imagery for the pain of IBS?Take care, and if you have any questions, or if you would like your folks/parents to have info, I would be happy to help if I can... All the best to you!


----------



## Bazzy (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for your help guys. My hypnotherapist did give me a tape that he made from one of our sessions, and so did a psychiatrist that I went to see. I listened to those tapes every night and followed their schedules, but I didn't really see improvement. I think I might try out the audios tapes that BQ suggested. Once again, thank for the help guys


----------

